# Who's your von Carstein?



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

For me it is the mounted Mannfred model, an absolutely quality piece of sculpting. I enjoy the other von Carsteins too, as well as the winged vampire lord, but i don't like the look of the female vampire at all, or the Mannfred on foot.

Dont get me started on the corpse cart.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

if i have to pivk one, im going with winged vamp, but as i'm loving the new VC range then its hard to narrow it to one.

Started painting my corpse cart today, very detailed so thought it was going to be a nightmare but i think ive found the solution


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

I like the Konrad model. The cape of bats is cool and the dual swords gets my vote everytime. While he is certainly my favorite hero model of the new range i'm still going to be making my own vampire count. None of the new models are really what i'm looking for.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

konrad von carstein looks pretty cool with his two swords


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

i like the old one


----------

